# Blackhawk's Spring Trial



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Our Field Trial Secretary of over 25 years is still doing our entries. If you have not received a premium, here is our post office box for mail deliveries: P.O. Box 2332, La Crosse WI 54602-2332. For overnight deliveries if you would like to use our home address it is W5284 Quackenbush Rd, West Salem WI 54669. 

For those who like electronic entries Entry Express has offered the use of their website to enter electronically. We appreciate this added service. Please note we do not have a service charge for agents to enter our trial as we accommodate all entries and do not discriminate between entries.

Here is our website for directions to our trial grounds: www.blackhawkrc.org/

Jack


----------



## HiRollerlabs (Jun 11, 2004)

If you want directions/map to the grounds, list of motels, etc., you can print the premium for the Blackhawk Retriever Club's AKC Hunting Test that was held the first wkend in May. It is the same location as the upcoming field trial.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

It appears that many people prefer the convenience of electronic entries. At the close the BRC non-EE event had 131 entries. It is obvious people prefer this method of entry. Even my own training group that I see 5 days a week used EE to enter when they could just give us the entry any day. It must be those Dogs Afield dollars they are looking for? Just think--some of us old codgers would really get excited if they gave Green Stamps or Gold Bond Stamps. Won't be home until Tuesday to pick up the mail, so do not know what the final size of the event will be.

Jack


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Our enties closed yesterday. We have about 250 dogs entered. The entry process went quite smoothly, except we had one phone message we could not understand. Now we have the fun of producing our catalog in house. (Any other clubs still do this?) Our FTS will marshall the open at Watopa this week end so everybody can get their numbers. We do use the DOW start for all-age stakes.

Jack


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

The final numbers for our trial are as follows:

Limited All-Age	92 dogs, #85 starts
Amateur All-Age	79 dogs, #6 starts
Qualifying	40 dogs
Derby 31 dogs

Jack


----------



## Pinetree (Feb 14, 2006)

Will you be posting the running order so that we can follow the call backs?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Update on BRC trial

We have a very strong south wind but no rain. The open is doing a quad with a mama-popa of the live flyer station. Two retired guns--one on each side of the flyer station. The longest bird is a retired gun at 265 yards. Less than 50% of the dogs are doing the test. At the current rate we will finish the series at 6:30 pm. The derby is doing a double-double. Two of the guns are at 90 degrees off behind holding blinds so they don't interfere with the first double. They have a memory bird in heavy cover thrown with the wind. They are getting answers on both birds with significant hunts. The second series follows with an out of order short long bird. Most of the dogs are primary selecting the short bird. Many of the dogs do not even acknowledge the long gun that is significantly deeper and close to the back side of the short gun. They just finished at noon these two series are are awaiting call backs. I would guess they will lose maybe a dozen or more dogs in these two series. So far everything is running quite smoothly. The wind is the judge's best friend.

Mr Pinetree we have no idea how to give the running order. If you were here maybe you could give us the technical expertise we need. John trained on the land you were looking at last year and they may buy it. Randy has purchased over a hundred acres north of here and has cleared interior fences. It will be a great addition to our training complex.

Jack


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

1st Roxie, Burns
2nd Thunder, V


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

1st Roxie, Burns
2nd Thunder, Vallin
3rd Rosie, Ward
4th Genet, Curtis

47 dogs back for the Limited

Jack


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Jack
How is the Q going?


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Seven dogs back--doing the Qualifying water marks. Will post results as soon as they are in.

29 dogs are finishing the water blind in the Limited--marks tomorrow.

The Amatuer should be done with the first series around 7 pm.

Jack


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Qualifying
1st Dixie, Burns
2ed Blaze, Bentley
3rd Twister, Kampo
4th Rainey, Daves

Limited 13 dogs back for water marks.
Amateur 35 dogs back for land blind.

Jack


----------



## Rainmaker (Feb 27, 2005)

Thanks much for the update, I know what the cell reception is like there so won't have to wait for Dave Davis my pro to call me about Rainey's 4th in the Qual, yee haw!

Thanks again.


----------



## Darin Westphal (Feb 24, 2005)

I sure hope that you guys were able to finish up before the storms rolled through. They came through SE Minnesota and were headed your way while packing hail and numerous tornados!!!


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Limit All-Age

1st Jeannie, Curtis
2ed Ty, Steenburgen
3rd Brio, Burns
4th Emmy, Steenburgen

Amateur 10 dogs back for water marks.

Jack


----------



## junbe (Apr 12, 2003)

Amateur All-Age

1st Aero, Furin
2ed Rainy, Strackbein
3rd Buster, Hayes
4th Kate, Wilke-- Qualified for national Amateur.

Jack


----------



## Jayne (Dec 23, 2007)

Congrats to Jess, Lydia and Blaze for 2nd place in the Q. Also Congrats to Dave F. and Aero for winning the Am.


----------



## DEN/TRU/CRU (May 29, 2007)

Congradulations AERO + DAVID!!!!!!!!!! TAMARACK JUST KEEPS ON A ROLLING!

Den, Tru and Cru.


----------



## Spa City (Jan 7, 2004)

Way to go Jess, Lydia and Blaze!!!!

You guys rock.

Jay


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

junbe said:


> 4th Kate, Wilke-- Qualified for national Amateur.


Go Kate! 


Congrats to "Baby Blaze" on becoming QAA'd! 

To to Lindy Dewert on Ty's Open 2nd! HE ran a great trial!


----------

